
Microsoft has more open source contributors on GitHub than Facebook and Google - aioprisan
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2016/09/15/in-your-face-google/#gref
======
shaftway
FWIW, the Google GitHub contribution guidelines encourage you to use your
personal email address to make contributions if you already have one. They
cite a few reasons, but one of them is to maintain
access/credit/identity/whatever after you leave.

~~~
WorldMaker
This contribution list in this article is based on the numbers of unique
contributors to all of the repositories in a GitHub Organization, not email
accounts. Which is why you see Angular and Google on the list because they are
separate GitHub organizations. FWIW, I don't know Microsoft's current policies
but if you look at the Organization list it does seem like employees use a
mixture of both personal-seeming GitHub accounts and professional-seeming
accounts, presumably based on employee preference?

(I think the table is a little more obvious in context in the Github Universe
site it is from.)

------
leshow
Angular is a google project, why is it separate?

~~~
matt_wulfeck
Because it makes for a better clickbait title.

~~~
WorldMaker
No, it's because it's a separate organization on GitHub. The chart is from
GitHub's evaluation of contributions to public repos per GitHub organization.
(From their GitHub Universe analysis site.) _If_ the contributors to both the
Angular and Google organizations don't overlap at all, they "win", but there's
probably at least some overlap.

(Of course, if you were to do try to merge the Angular and Google org
statistics then you should probably also look at all the other orgs listed at
the bottom of microsoft.github.io too. I'd be curious to see someone do the
BigQuery work to update this query to account for multiple known official
organizations per company.)

